# Ivory Champagne?



## Favonian654 (Nov 14, 2012)

So this was an old school horse that used to be at my barn and nobody really knew his color, our best guess was some sort of champagne color. He has these hazel eyes and while his hair seems almost white he had these light golden flecks all over him. It is really hard to get good pictures of him as he was terrified of the hose and spray bottle and loved mud. the moment you got him clean and turned him out he would find the muddiest spot and roll in it, so he always had stains. When we did manage to get him clean his the golden flecks did seem to be almost metallic.

The pictures are not mine as I didn't have any of him before he was retired.

So I just wanted to get your opinions on what color he is. 

I don't know if it helps much but he is a Arabian quater horse cross and I have absolutely no idea what color his parents are.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I would imagine he is a Ivory Champagne, based upon this guy i just found Vanilla-N-Ice - ivory champagne foxtrotter stallion
But whatever he is, he is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Favonian654 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nokotaheaven thanks! he is beautiful and he knew it  The horse in that link is beautiful, I think Kidd had some of those freckles but not nearly as many, but the last time I really spent much time with him was 6 years ago... Anyways thanks for your opinion and link


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Favonian654 said:


> Nokotaheaven thanks! he is beautiful and he knew it  The horse in that link is beautiful, I think Kidd had some of those freckles but not nearly as many, but the last time I really spent much time with him was 6 years ago... Anyways thanks for your opinion and link


Haha your welcome 
And yeah, I thought I saw in the facial shot possibly a bit of freckling around the muzzle area


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks Ivory Champagne to me !


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Is the dark area around his muzzle freckled? If so, I think he probably is ivory champagne.

Nightside has an ivory champagne horse that she's posted some pictures of before that looks very similar.


----------

